# coughing and thick white snot when execised ** Please help



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

My 8yr old gelding is coughing when being ridden plus he has thick white snot that comes out of his nose.His breathing seems ok has no fever but has been coughing for over a week. He had four real bad coughing bouts while ridding yesterday had to let him stop. The white snot doesnt happen every time but id say at least four times now hes had thick white snot. He upto date on vaccines and worming. Hes out on pasture every day and lives outside 24/7. Does get some hay at night when in dry lot but iv been soaking it two hours before i feed it. Do i need to call the vet iam afaid hes going to become heavey.I ride out on the trails not in a ring thats dusty plus wev had rain every couple of days so dust isnt a issue.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Sounds like an upper respiratory inflammation or infection. Thick, white mucus is never normal, and adding in coughing definitely sounds as if his lungs are involved.

You probably need to get a vet out to see him.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Speed Racer should i be calling the vet? Is there something i can give myself to help him or not.Hes to good of a horse to just not treat him and i sure dont want him to get worse.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I'd call a vet asap. I'd also save some of the discharge for your vet to see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes spirit, please get the vet out for him. 

Since he's out 24/7, it's not irritation from airborne stall bedding particles. 

It could be something as innocuous as allergies, but it could also be much more serious. The only way to be sure is to have the vet out.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Where are you located?

In Minnesota allergies for everyone (human, horse, cat, dog) are AWFUL right now. Everything is late and blooming at once. Vet said probably about 3 weeks before coughing/breathing/snotty noses clear.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

We have a mare that has suffered several URI's in the last year. Once it smelled like something had died inside her it stank so very bad.

Even if you are suspicious of it get a vet out. It's much better to handle in advance from what I have had to watch this mares owner deal with.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Mls i live in lovely mn i have a mare with heaves shes already had a bad attack just got done treating her. Iv put a call into the vet waiting to hear back while hes here he can check my other gelding whos also coughing minus the white snot.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Update on coughing horse*

Vet was here this AM my horse has heaves so hes now being treated for it was given a couple of shots. One was a short acting to help his breathing now and a long acting to help for the next 30 days. He was not well this Am breathing was labored and he was coughing alot. So hes on antibiotics plus albuterol twice a day. Will be on the albuterol for thirty days antibiotics for ten days. Just in the last four hours hes improved so all the meds he got while vet was here has started to help.So the vet will be back in thirty days to recheck him. Things sure went bad fast on him yesterday his breathing was fine this AM it was labored and he was coughing alot. When i went out to feed this AM i knew he had heaves my mare has heaves so i know the signs i could hear him struggling to get air.Thanks everyone spirit88


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm sorry spirit, but at least you know now what's wrong with him, and it can be controlled for a very long time.


----------



## cbn09 (May 20, 2011)

*Cough, COPD, Heaves*

I had the same problem 3 years ago, although the shots were helpful at 1st, after awhile there was little responce. Aside from the expense, there were potential side effects and there was no more competitions, because of TESTING!

A friend at my barn suggested Breathe Ease from Green Mountain Equine, it was an herbal & safe (no side effects). After 2 weeks, I think my horse was better but I stopped because I was gone for 5 days. When I got back he was WORSE, I put him back on the Breathe Ease & within 2 days he was GREAT!!!

Since then when the weather (hot, dusty) gets bad or they get bad hay at the barn, I just start him back on the Breathe Ease and within 3-5 days, he is great!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

cbn09 said:


> I had the same problem 3 years ago, although the shots were helpful at 1st, after awhile there was little responce. Aside from the expense, there were potential side effects and there was no more competitions, because of TESTING!
> 
> A friend at my barn suggested Breathe Ease from Green Mountain Equine, it was an herbal & safe (no side effects). After 2 weeks, I think my horse was better but I stopped because I was gone for 5 days. When I got back he was WORSE, I put him back on the Breathe Ease & within 2 days he was GREAT!!!
> 
> Since then when the weather (hot, dusty) gets bad or they get bad hay at the barn, I just start him back on the Breathe Ease and within 3-5 days, he is great!



No, you don't sound like an infomercial AT ALL. Your very first post, too. :roll:


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> No, you don't sound like an infomercial AT ALL. Your very first post, too. :roll:


 hahahahaha ****!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

cbn09 said:


> A friend at my barn suggested Breathe Ease from Green Mountain Equine, it was an herbal & safe (no side effects). After 2 weeks, I think my horse was better but I stopped because I was gone for 5 days. When I got back he was WORSE, I put him back on the Breathe Ease & within 2 days he was GREAT!!!
> 
> Since then when the weather (hot, dusty) gets bad or they get bad hay at the barn, I just start him back on the Breathe Ease and within 3-5 days, he is great!


There are no herbal remedies PROVEN to work. Some 'natural' things can actually do more harm than good. No testing or list of potential side issues. Our docs say if someone wants to try them - go ahead BUT Basically - a crap shoot. 

Some (most) of the "natural" stuff is a heck of a lot more spendy than staying with proven medications.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

cbn09 Thanks i have ordered breathe ease i also have a mare with heaves i use anti hist for her seems to work. Iam just hopeing i can keep him healthy enough to keep ridding. Thanks Speed Racer i never thought id be dealing with heaves with my gelding. Seems like my luck just hasnt been good this year. The horse in my Avatar is the one that now has heaves hes such a awsome horse to ride and a wonderful trail horse.spirit88


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

spirit88 said:


> cbn09 Thanks i have ordered breathe ease i also have a mare with heaves i use anti hist for her seems to work. Iam just hopeing i can keep him healthy enough to keep ridding.


Have you asked your vet?


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

mls said:


> Have you asked your vet?


I ordered it for my mare i dont plan on giving it to my gelding hes on medicine i got from vet. Plus i have meds for him if he should flare up again that vet gave me. Thanks i will check with vet before i ever give anything to him other then what vet recomends. Hes still doing good this AM lots of white snot running out both nostrils though.


----------



## cbn09 (May 20, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> No, you don't sound like an infomercial AT ALL. Your very first post, too. :roll:


I am sorry that what I had to say, sounded like an INFOMERCIAL but I have no ties to Breathe Ease except that I have used it. 

Oh, if I didn't sound sincere, maybe it is because I am a part time vet tech with a large cattle practice.:wink:


----------



## cbn09 (May 20, 2011)

mls said:


> There are no herbal remedies PROVEN to work. Some 'natural' things can actually do more harm than good. No testing or list of potential side issues. Our docs say if someone wants to try them - go ahead BUT Basically - a crap shoot.
> 
> Some (most) of the "natural" stuff is a heck of a lot more spendy than staying with proven medications.


"There are no herbal remedies PROVEN to work" - I guess millions of people are clueless, since herbals (both human & animal) are everywhere:???:

"No testing or list of potential side issues. Our docs say if someone wants to try them - go ahead BUT Basically - a crap shoot" - I agree that if a product is an herbal, that doesn't mean it is without side effects but most are NOT. And of course your "DOC" is going to say "if someone wants to try them - go ahead BUT Basically - a crap shoot". He wants to push the drugs, more $ & you are stuck on them for a long time.

"Some (most) of the "natural" stuff is a heck of a lot more spendy than staying with proven medications" - More Spendy than staying on "proven medications" for the rest of one' life?
:???:


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

cbn09 said:


> I guess millions of people are clueless, since herbals (both human & animal) are everywhere:???:
> 
> I agree that if a product is an herbal, that doesn't mean it is without side effects but most are NOT. And of course your "DOC" is going to say "if someone wants to try them - go ahead BUT Basically - a crap shoot". He wants to push the drugs, more $ & you are stuck on them for a long time.
> 
> ...


Herbal supplements are unregulated and that's why there should be some big question marks when you start buying them. Also herbal medications most definitely have side effects and can counteract drugs already in the horse's system. 

That is also a pretty big assumption to make about somebody's vet when you do not know their vet. A good vet will try to save you money and will not want to medicate your horse if it is not necessary.

In this case the medications for heaves are not expensive vs. many of the herbal supplements, which tend to run on the expensive end. 

Chances are a horse with diagnosed heaves will be medicated in some form for the rest of its life. It is up to each owner to be informed and stay on top of the issue and if an owner chooses to go an herbal route that is their choice but they should be informed about what they are putting in their horse's body. They should consult their vet about the supplement as some of the things that they put in herbal supplements can be harmful if the horse is getting too high a level.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

onetoomany said:


> Herbal supplements are unregulated and that's why there should be some big question marks when you start buying them. Also herbal medications most definitely have side effects and can counteract drugs already in the horse's system.
> 
> That is also a pretty big assumption to make about somebody's vet when you do not know their vet. A good vet will try to save you money and will not want to medicate your horse if it is not necessary.
> 
> ...


Exactly.

cbn09 - Are you trying to say that there are no issues? Google natural supplements/drugs - key words to keep them out of trouble "most" "many" "often".

As onetoomany said - you need to know how something reacts with the particular horse. My doctor wants to know EVERYTHING I am on when I go in to see her. Same with the horse.


----------



## cbn09 (May 20, 2011)

onetoomany said:


> Herbal supplements are unregulated and that's why there should be some big question marks when you start buying them. Also herbal medications most definitely have side effects and can counteract drugs already in the horse's system.
> 
> That is also a pretty big assumption to make about somebody's vet when you do not know their vet. A good vet will try to save you money and will not want to medicate your horse if it is not necessary.
> 
> ...


"Herbal supplements are unregulated...GOOGLE NASC (National Animal Supplement Council) and educate yourself on what is regulated and what is not AND by whom FDA, CVM...

"Also herbal medications most definitely have side effects and can counteract drugs already in the horse's system" I agree *SOME* herbal medications (can not use the word MEDICATION, if the product is properly regulated-see NASC - National Animal Supplement Council - Home) *CAN* have side effects.

"That is also a pretty big ...A good vet will try to save you money and will not want to medicate your" A *GOOD* vet, I agree but unfortunately vet medicine is on the same track as human medicine, doctors have to work very long hours and produce ($$$$$)

"In this case the medications for heaves are not *expensive vs. many* of the herbal supplements, which tend to run on the expensive end" Medications not expensive, I do not know what part of the country you are but when my horse went through this, I spent *$276* over 5 weeks on just medicine (injections, oral treatments...). The HERBAL SUPPLEMENT was about *$100 for 5 weeks*.

This is not meant to attack or critize you or medicine but one has to keep an open mind and find what works for them.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok just so everyone knows iam not a huge fan of herbal iv try some of the herbal stuff for heaves on my mare. They dont work plus my vet is not charging alot for the meds. I wont let my horses struggle to breathe for days to find out if something works or not. My mare has had attacks that were bad and i could see how distressed she was. The meds form vet work iv used them for 17 years on my mare. 

Chances are i will keep getting meds from vet and i have peace of mind that it will work when my horses are having a bad attack of heaves. Spirit88


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

cbn09 said:


> "That is also a pretty big ...A good vet will try to save you money and will not want to medicate your" A *GOOD* vet, I agree but unfortunately vet medicine is on the same track as human medicine, doctors have to work very long hours and produce ($$$$$)
> 
> This is not meant to attack or critize you or medicine but one has to keep an *open mind and find what works for them*.


Right - so please be open minded on what actually works for the horse. We do have wonderful caring doctors. They do listen and offer suggestions and alternatives. They also know what works NOW and will help so the horse doesn't suffer any more than it has to.

We have two horses on property with breathing issues. One horse on a 'natural' remedy, one on meds from the doc - Incindentially in this case the meds are about 75% less in cost - and as the BO - the meds are easier to deal with. The horse on the meds is in much better shape with this "late spring everything blooming at once business" One owner is a vet tech and the other is a surgical tech - so both are very well versed in the world of drugs.


----------



## cbn09 (May 20, 2011)

mls said:


> Exactly.
> 
> cbn09 - Are you trying to say that there are no issues? Google natural supplements/drugs - key words to keep them out of trouble "most" "many" "often".
> 
> As onetoomany said - you need to know how something reacts with the particular horse. My doctor wants to know EVERYTHING I am on when I go in to see her. Same with the horse.


Google NASC.CC and read about what is and what is not -key words regulation, packaging label/information, supplements, safe supplements, responsible companies...

FYI ->
:-oEven the human supplement market is not regulated, we are relying on companies/individuals "to do the right thing"

:-oAnd *MOST* Vets use *COMPOUNDING Pharmacies *for *SOME* of their medicines, not just the large pharmaceutical companies. MOST of the* C.P. *are Reputable but some are "outlaws". Ask you vet about it:wink:


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

spirit88 said:


> Ok just so everyone knows iam not a huge fan of herbal iv try some of the herbal stuff for heaves on my mare. They dont work plus my vet is not charging alot for the meds. I wont let my horses struggle to breathe for days to find out if something works or not. My mare has had attacks that were bad and i could see how distressed she was. The meds form vet work iv used them for 17 years on my mare.
> 
> Chances are i will keep getting meds from vet and i have peace of mind that it will work when my horses are having a bad attack of heaves. Spirit88


Has your vet suggested wetting the hay? We even go a step further for our special needs boarders and chop the hay.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

cbn09 said:


> Google NASC.CC and read about what is and what is not -key words regulation, packaging label/information, supplements, safe supplements, responsible companies...
> 
> FYI ->
> :-oEven the human supplement market is not regulated, we are relying on companies/individuals "to do the right thing"
> ...


 
Psst - I am tech.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

mls said:


> Has your vet suggested wetting the hay? We even go a step further for our special needs boarders and chop the hay.


Yes the vet did say to soak the hay before feeding iam trying to have them on grass as much as possible. Both horses with heave issues tend to be fat right now their not fat. So i have to limit hay and grass intake but i do soak their hay.He did say i could try the breathe ease but hes not sure in my horses cases it would help. He doesnt want me giving my gelding anything other then the meds hes on now. Dont need them counter acted by herbals or worse yet a bad reaction. Thanks MLS


----------



## cbn09 (May 20, 2011)

I tried to offer advice about something which I had experienced and was given advice. But I feel as though I have to defend my statement because it conflicted with someone else's opinion? 

I am sorry that I have "stepped on your toes" MLS & SPEED RACER. I see by all of your posts that you are sages of this forum.


----------

